#ubuntu-nl-raad 2016-10-05
<asfyxia> Hi Leon, Timo :-)
<Soul-Sing> hallo tiAS
<Soul-Sing> Timo, en asfyxia dus
<Timo> Dag.
<asfyxia> We wachten nog op Thomas de Graaff?
<Soul-Sing> ja
<Soul-Sing> we zullen zo geen nobelprijs winnen, maar goed.
<Timo> Daar is uiteindelijk ook geduld voor nodig.
<asfyxia> Nee hoor, Obama kreeg meteen zijn Nobel Pizza prijs.
<Soul-Sing> o?
<asfyxia> Verbastering van Nobel Peace Price :-)
<Soul-Sing> ah
<asfyxia> En hij staat nu op het punt op een oorlog met Rusland te beginnen, dus het is geen garantie
<Timo> Maar de intentie erachter is vast vredig.
<asfyxia> In mijn jeugd zeiden we: "fighting for peace is like fucking for virginity"
<Timo> Ik denk dat dat het wel redelijk omschrijft ja.
<asfyxia> De intentie is om die verduvelde Qaraische gasleiding mogelijk te maken, het kost alleen maar WW3
<asfyxia> Qatarische*
<Soul-Sing> tijd seth meyers
<Soul-Sing> voor
<asfyxia> Wie is Seth Meyers?
<Soul-Sing> Now you on the other hand, Mr. President, have aged a little. What happened to you? When you were sworn in you looked like the guy from the Old Spice commercials.
<Timo> :-)
<Soul-Sing> humor...
<asfyxia> Teveel golf spelen doet dat met een man :-)
<Soul-Sing> Mr. President, look at your hair. If your hair gets any whiter the Tea Party is going to endorse it.
<asfyxia> Dat is het George Clooney-effect :-)
<Soul-Sing> goed zal ik nog een poging doen ivm nlgg/ dacht een afspraak te hebben
<Soul-Sing> ik heb geen punten nu voor de reguliere meeting
<Timo> Gijs' zaken allicht?
<Soul-Sing> prepared to nothing eigenlijk, enkel een ferme uitleg over de plannen van de stichting
<Timo> Ik kan me redelijk vinden in wat asfyxia een tijd terug heeft neergepend in de mail. Idee van teamleiders lijkt me goed (maar hoeveel verwachten we er nu van?).
<Soul-Sing> ik ga ook mee in die mail
<asfyxia> Gijs' zaken hebben wat mij betreft niet de hoogste prioriteit. We hebben echter een audit ergens eind dit jaar, is het zinvol dat even aan te halen?
<Timo> Goede asfyxia.
<Soul-Sing> hoe formuleer je dat idee correct, en via welke kanalen?
<Soul-Sing> +1 asfyxia
<Timo> Voor die audit hebben we teamrapporten nodig. Dus per team een stukje op de Wiki in de trant van 'geen bijzonderheden' of 'vertalingen bijgewerkt' of 'website naar Hugo overgezet'.
<Soul-Sing> goed, alles loopt gewoon goed, dus
<Soul-Sing> in zekere zin
<Timo> :-)
<asfyxia> Ik heb er niet naar gekeken, maar komen er nog iets van teamrapportages binnen?
<Timo> Er moet echter wel gecommuniceerd worden dat de herkeuring eraan gaat komen en wat daartoe moet gebeuren.
<Timo> asfyxia: naar ik weet niet.
<Timo> Dus dat moet weer beginnen.
<Soul-Sing> opstarten rapportage
<Soul-Sing> zal ik mail doen uitgaan?
 * Timo is naarstig op zoek naar de mail van marten waarin e.e.a. wordt uitgelegd.
<asfyxia> Ik ben nog bezig geweest om de herinneringsmails van Marten over te nemen, maar dat is nog niet gelukt. Minpuntje voor GMail...
<Soul-Sing> ik weet niets over die mail
<asfyxia> Marten stuurde een automagische herinneringsmail aan de teams vanaf zijn server
<Soul-Sing> wel dat er reeksen herinneringsmail kwam
<Timo> asfyxia: Denk je dat dat wel binnen afzienbare tijd kan gaan lukken?
<asfyxia> Moet ik even kijken Timo, mijn laptop heeft enige weken geleden *krak* gezegd, althans de HDD. Ik werk nu via een live-sessie
<Timo> Ah. Interessant. ;-)
<asfyxia> Even KVirc gedownload en aan de gang :-)
<Soul-Sing> anders stuur je me een link met die mal later?
<asfyxia> Je bedoelt de mail van Marten?
<Soul-Sing> ja
<asfyxia> Die kan ik wel aan jullie doorsturen. Hij was van 31 mei maar liefst...
<Timo> Mijn mail doet wat vervelend (d.w.z. hij opent niet meer na de laatste update), dus zodra ik dat weer gerepareerd heb stuur ik 'm door.
<Timo> Oh dat zou prettig zijn.
<Soul-Sing> of gaat het om de techniek van automagisch
<asfyxia> Yup
<asfyxia> Wat in Outlook zo kan, kan in GMail toch niet zo makkelijk
<Soul-Sing> hebben jullie een datum paraat voor de audit?
<Timo> Zou wel moeten kunnen. Ik werd laatst elk uur herinnerd aan het feit dat ik iemand zijn plakband terug moest geven, dat ging ook via Gmail. Ik kan even informeren hoe e.e.a. is gegaan.
<Timo> Soul-Sing: Ik dacht dat je die zelf moet aanvragen.
<Soul-Sing> ok
<asfyxia> Graag Timo, zou ik wel eens willen weten
<Soul-Sing> Timo, bij wie?
<asfyxia> Ik heb ooit een appje geinstalleerd die dat mogelijk zou moeten maken, maar die werkte niet
<Soul-Sing> council?
<Timo> Soul-Sing: Community council o.i.d. Heb het ook nog nooit eerder mee gemaakt moet ik zeggen.
<Soul-Sing> geen punt
<asfyxia> Ik ben de aanspreekpersoon geloof ik, ik wil wel contact met ze maken
<Soul-Sing> asfyxia, goed
<Timo> Graag.
<Soul-Sing> dholbach nog steeds in charge bij de council
<Soul-Sing> ?
<Soul-Sing> never mind
<asfyxia> Ik zou het niet weten.. eens kijken of ik op launchpad iets daarover kan vinden
<Soul-Sing> C de-Avillez 	2015-11-30 	2017-11-29 	Approved
<Soul-Sing> Daniel Holbach 	2007-05-09 	2017-11-29 	Approved
<Soul-Sing> Marco Ceppi 	2015-11-30 	2017-11-29 	Approved
<Soul-Sing> Mark Shuttleworth 	2006-06-25 	– 	Approved
<Soul-Sing> Michael Hall 	2013-12-13 	2017-11-29 	Approved
<Soul-Sing> Scarlett Gately Clark 	2015-11-30 	2017-11-29 	Approved
<Soul-Sing> Svetlana Belkin
<asfyxia> Hmm, bij Mark Shuttleworth staat nog een vraagteken
<asfyxia> Die moet nog door de ballotagecommissie
<Soul-Sing> :)
<Soul-Sing> ok, administratief werk te doen
<Soul-Sing> ook mooi
<asfyxia> In de mail van Marten staat een mailinglist voor LoCo loco's, zie ik nu. Ik denk dat ik me daar maar eens moet melden
<Soul-Sing> anders nog?
<asfyxia> Jammer van Thomas afwezigheid
<Timo> Erg jammer inderdaad.
<Timo> Ik zal even achter dat Gmail aangaan, als jij dan de herkeuring wilt bekijken asfyxia?
<asfyxia> yup
<Soul-Sing> thomas zal erg druk zijn, ik pluis de mailwisseling met hem door
<Soul-Sing> soms zijn er lange pauze's in mailwisseling
<Soul-Sing> zie ik nu
<Timo> Mm. Nou ja, graag toch een nieuwe afspraak maken lijkt me. Er moet echt e.e.a. toegelicht worden.
<Soul-Sing> uiteraard
<asfyxia> Volgende keer beter, zullen we maar zeggen...
<Soul-Sing> ik lees dat Woe avonden geen probleem zijn
<Soul-Sing> ik lees de uitnodiging
<Soul-Sing> op zoek naar de bevestiging van de afspraak
<Soul-Sing> die van jullie heb ik zeker toch?
<asfyxia> Thomas zoekt tevergeefs in zijn agenda naar de Woedag...
<Soul-Sing> ik blijf schrijven
<asfyxia> Wie schrijft, die blijft :-)
<Soul-Sing> tja...
<Soul-Sing> ik was erg benieuwd naar de plannen
<Soul-Sing> komt goed
<Timo> Fijn. :-)
<Soul-Sing> hoop ik
<asfyxia> Tuurlijk, als het net zo kan gaan als met die automagische spam die Timo kreeg..
<Soul-Sing> hmm
<Soul-Sing> punt denk ik
<asfyxia> Elk uur is misschien en wat minder goed idee
<Timo> Gheh. Ik ga erachteraan.
<asfyxia> Ok
<Soul-Sing> nou, dank jullie wel
<asfyxia> Graag gedaan hoor. Is er een vaste datum in de maand vast te stellen? Bijv. 1e Woe van de maand of zo, voor onze IRC vergadering?
<Timo> 1e woensdag van de maand is goed voor mij.
<Soul-Sing> yep
<asfyxia> En als het niet gaat nemen we de tweede of zo
<Soul-Sing> plus agenda in vervolg
<Timo> Die ben ik deze keer vergeten te maken, excuses.
<asfyxia> Yup, agenda voor nu was Thomas
<Soul-Sing> ik ook
<asfyxia> en ik ook :-)
<Soul-Sing> tot later
<asfyxia> nog een prettige avond...
<Soul-Sing> fijne avond
<Timo> Prettige avond nog!
